# Sweet "Angel" My Flat Coat



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful girl. She has such a shiny coat and gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow is she ever gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures of Angel. She is a sweetie for sure. It is tough to get great pictures like these of a black dog. Her coat just sparkles.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Gorgeous Girl................


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I am finding that my Kitchen as Great lighting for pictures. She is very shiny in her pictures, that is why I love to take them of her...


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww, look at her eyes!!
lol, do they get her out of trouble?? 
I would have a hard time saying no to her


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Jen said:


> Aww, look at her eyes!!
> lol, do they get her out of trouble??
> I would have a hard time saying no to her


She actually does not get into a lot of trouble...She is my "GOOD GIRL"...
I do have a hard time saying No to her, your right...


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerri, she is so pretty. She has such soft sweetness about her. Makes me say 'aaaaawwwwww'.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

beautiful dog, flat coated retrievers were number 2 on my list after goldens to own.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*What a beautiful girl*

Oh she is gorgeous.
great pictures, please post more,
she is such a beauty!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, what a beautiful girl she is and she has such a lovely coat. Sweet!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, the 'eyes' have it! And her coat....just gorgeous


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thanks all of you! 
She is a BEAUTY isn't she! 
Proud Momma here, can you tell? LOL...
She has such a WONDERFUL dispostion as well...
Very loving, very kissy too, Loves everything & everyone...
She will clean all the dogs faces, ears, etc...
I think that I will be soon getting another Flattie...sometime next year maybe..we'll see!
Thanks again for the wonderful comments on her!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She is a cutie!!!

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

GoldRocksMom said:


> Oh she is gorgeous.
> great pictures, please post more,
> she is such a beauty!


Here is her Dogster page so you can see more pictures of her:
Dog profile for Angel, a female Flat-coated Retriever


----------

